# Haunted Mansion Holliday flickering LED candles



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

I have two questions about the Disneyland Haunted Mansion - Nightmare before Christmas set-up that I have researched for the better part of a year and I’m unable to find answers to. If anyone could assist I would appreciate it greatly. 

My 2 question are both in regards to the lighting.

Question 1:
I would like to know how the outside flickering candle lights are made. As far as I can tell they are made of a double flickering LED bulb. These are the lights that line the entire roof line on the iron spider webs and are found on numerous candelabra and to include the birthday candles on the cake in the ball room and inside the pumpkins on the side hill. I also need to know how they are controlled – whether they are controlled by the individual bulbs themselves or if they are controlled by a control unit of some kind. If you provide me with some lead to where I might be able to find them I would greatly appreciate it. Also, if you can provide me with a contact to someone who might know of this information I would be greatly appreciated as well.

Question 2:
I would like to know what type of bulbs are in the antique candelabra in the loading area. And again how they are controlled.

I thank you in advance for your help on this matter. It has been a challenge finding this information.


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

Not sure if these are the same lights that you are describing but Disney licensed their candle technology to a company that will be releasing them in the next couple of months. They are called Dream Candles made by Candella: http://www.dreamcandles.com/ Here's a video:


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

That is so cool, I have to get some of those when they come out!!


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

A different twist on flickering candles, I like it!
Now why couldn't I have thought of that!
Hmmm.... who will be the first to post a how to?????
:jol:


----------



## PirateHaunter (Mar 6, 2010)

Sweet! I've gotta get me one of these.


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

I appreciate your replies but the candles I'm referring to are the smaller ones that have a double LED light that flickers. There the skinny candles around the eves and roof line of the haunted mansion during the Holliday time. They are the ones on the iron spider webs that line the balcony's. Thanks again for all your input and your right I will have to buy some of the ones your mentioned too.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I think those are made by a stage lighting company in TX. I asked about those candles a while back (I went to the Guest Services folks on Main Street). I wanted info on the lights used in the JOLs around the Haunted Mansion. I didn't bookmark the site, but if you email the Guest Services guys at Disneyland, they'll be happy to help.


----------



## operatingnurse (Sep 21, 2009)

Terra said:


> Not sure if these are the same lights that you are describing but Disney licensed their candle technology to a company that will be releasing them in the next couple of months. They are called Dream Candles made by Candella: http://www.dreamcandles.com/
> 
> Wow, not just another flicker tea light!!! I am blown away. They're probably gonna be $200 a piece...


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

yup, I found dreamcandles too

http://jan.freedomblogging.com/2010/02/13/disney-created-fake-candles-available-soon/31109/

Hmm, might have to try and figure these out.....


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Those are very cool and for haunters like us there could be alot of different uses, it's all gonna depend on the price.:jol:


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow those look great!
...a chaos engine drives them huh? Sounds like something out of a comic book! Bet most of the patents are for the the electronics that drive that "engine" and gives them that random realistic behavior.

Hmmm... So that's how Disney is going to finally take over the world
-thousands of tiny chaos engines spread out all over!:biggrinkin:

Thanks for sharing! I hope I can afford one!


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

A ways back I went into hardcore research about these candles. I looked at their patents and from I can gather, this is what they are doing: The flame is black light reactive fiberglass paper and there are two UV LEDS. It seems they either painted the 'flame' a black light flame color or it already reflects the color.

To get the movement, the flame is gimbaled and at the bottom of the candle there is a magnetic catch. The chaos engine randomly turns the magnet on and off to get that movement. I could be completely wrong about my assumptions but that's what I'm thinking. I'm also guessing they are going to sell for about $70 each.

Before I found out about Dream Candles, I think I came up with a fair alternative. I also bought a bunch of fake pillar candles that are available in the market now and tested them.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Could you post links to the patents? I am curious as to what the claims are.



Terra said:


> A ways back I went into hardcore research about these candles. I looked at their patents and from I can gather, this is what they are doing: The flame is black light reactive fiberglass paper and there are two UV LEDS. It seems they either painted the 'flame' a black light flame color or it already reflects the color.
> 
> To get the movement, the flame is gimbaled and at the bottom of the candle there is a magnetic catch. The chaos engine randomly turns the magnet on and off to get that movement. I could be completely wrong about my assumptions but that's what I'm thinking. I'm also guessing they are going to sell for about $70 each.
> 
> ...


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

Sure: http://www.freepatentsonline.com/7261455.pdf
and here's the international patent: http://www.freepatentsonline.com/WO2006020839A2.pdf

Also, here's a close-up of the mechanism:


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

thefireguy said:


> I have two questions about the Disneyland Haunted Mansion - Nightmare before Christmas set-up that I have researched for the better part of a year and I'm unable to find answers to. If anyone could assist I would appreciate it greatly.
> 
> My 2 question are both in regards to the lighting.
> 
> ...


I just got back from the HM at Disneyland and have the same questions.

The "candles" in the antique candelabras in the entrance hall and just before boarding the "doom-buggies" all appear to be small incandescent lamps, all dimming independently at varying rates. How?

In addition, there are candles that appear to be (3?) LEDs stacked within a single flame that flicker (blink). These are the same kind that the characters carry during the parade. Are these available on the market to purchase?

Also, does anyone know how they do the "dimming" effect on the lamps in Indiana Jones to get that "faulty generator" effect?

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## dscrimager (Jun 6, 2008)

So I just wanted to be sure that everyone was aware of these:
http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/wickled.html
I use them for all my flickering needs. Not quite self contained but with a prop1 you can run 8 of these over a long distance.

Freshly Doug


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

dscrimager said:


> So I just wanted to be sure that everyone was aware of these:
> http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/wickled.html
> I use them for all my flickering needs. Not quite self contained but with a prop1 you can run 8 of these over a long distance.
> 
> Freshly Doug


Prop1 controller and five of those....($39.95+$22.50+cables, ac adapter, etc) is quite high for what appear to be randomized flickering tea lights.

Another thing to consider regarding the flicker candles...50 hours is their claim on battery. I'm curious if they really go fifty hours. And if they do, that's going to rip through a lot of batteries if you plan to use them year round. I have some timer controlled candles from QVC that run much longer than that on a set of batteries. Of course, they are realistic looking leds, no chaos engine. lol


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

Volscalkur said:


> Wow those look great!
> ...a chaos engine drives them huh? Sounds like something out of a comic book! Bet most of the patents are for the the electronics that drive that "engine" and gives them that random realistic behavior.
> 
> Hmmm... So that's how Disney is going to finally take over the world
> ...


Please tell me more about this "chaos engine."

I've done a search, but didn't find what I was looking for. Sounds Cool!


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Flicker LEDs*

I just bought a 6 pack of Flickering LED Tea Candles from HomeDepot for $5. I ripped apart one of them to use on a small lighted jack-o-lantern nose for Zero (Nightmare BC). There is nothing to them. A 3V battery and switch that feeds a special flickering yellowish LED.

I think what you want is to find these LEDs in mass quantities for your needs.

BTW: They came in two flame sizes.


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

I found a source for flickering LEDs

http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G17848


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

cheaper to go to the dollar tree and buy 2 for a buck for the same set up makes each led 50 cents


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

I agree. I got 6 pack from HD for $5, and it came batteries.


----------

